# Has anyone ever put a molly in their salt setup?



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

As title says just curious to find out if anyone has ever done this successfully or have ever thought about it before.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I've seen them in SW tanks, quintereef had some my last visit.

There is also a long thread on RC about it. They supposedly are good at eating algae


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

*Check this out!*

http://www.saltcorner.com/AquariumLibrary/browsegroupspecies.php?GroupID=244


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

kinda cool, I might try some in a QT tank and see what happends


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Chromey said:


> kinda cool, I might try some in a QT tank and see what happends


Cool. Keep us posted. I wouldn't mind giving it a go if it works out.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

so i tried this on saturday i spent all day slow dripping a baby lyretail molly and i added it in the tank with success!.....Next day....which is today my clown pair were chasing the molly around and i found him dead with shreded fins.....anyways so it survived in the saltwater over slow drip acclimation just make sure you have a big enough tank. Im upgrading my tank within the next month so when i do so im gona try some more. Forgot to add the body of the molly got caught up in my flow and it drifted to my anemone and my anemone made a quick snack i made a video will post later.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Fish that don't make it in my tank end up anemone food. Don't think any less of me, that's the circle of life. 

Good news about the molly but 1 day survival is only promising and doesn't really boost confidence over the long term. Definately worth trying though.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I've tried introducing a guppy to saltwater. I acclimated it over 1 week, and it stayed in my tank for only about 2 days before I moved it back to FW.

It was actually very funny to watch, at least in the beginning. The guppy, a juvenile male, stayed alone in a bucket for a week. When it was finally put into my SW tank, it looked so happy. It started swimming in front of the clowns and looked like it was saying hi. The clowns, however, responded by trying to chomp on it.

The guppy fled into a corner and stayed there until I removed it.

One thing I noticed is that the guppy had difficulty handling the high water flow of my SW tank. It's fancy tails and fins were just not made for this kind of flow. It looked so stressed out just huddling there in the corner, which is why I put it back into the FW tank after a day.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

I actually thought about putting a pair of mollies in my nano since they're are relatively cheaper than saltwater fish and are quite hardy, however, I don't know how they would fare with the high flow in the tank . also waiting for someone who has tried this/successfully keeping mollies in a high flow SW setup


----------

